# Pensacola Beach Pier 5/30



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I went out for a while late this afternoon/early evening, and got some fresh air--lots of it. Wind was blowing pretty hard from the southeast and the water was dirty. Not much biting, a couple sharks, a few ladyfish, and a little bait.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report Dan. It is a fine line between a lot of wind that spurs the bite and too much wind that roils the surf. Once it's dirty, it's Shark City.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Is this the Dan I think it be?


----------

